# 10/23 billy gee-whiz gotta NEW PB FLAT!



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

details upcoming.........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go BILLYBOB!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

It all started skunkly enough. Sat on this spot for almost 4 hours with maybe a couple of taps here and there. Was thinking about rebaiting when my outside rod went down about a foot and came back up, it went down again and then back up and nothing. About 10 min. later it did the same thing and then nothing. Maybe 15 minutes after that I figure my bait is gone and it was time to change bait again anyway, so I pick up the rod and feel it snag then pop loose and then I feel a fish. It felt like maybe 5-8 lbs and then a little heavier. Then it swam toward the boat and I pretty much felt nothing until it reached the boat swirled the top and dove to the bottom, which is only around ten + ft. deep and it grew to about 10-12 lbs. Dip stated after seeing the swirl that it was a nice fish but it still didn't feel like it. Until I picked the fish off the bottom and got it up a bit and then I felt the weight and strength. It is only around 10 ft. deep here and I am glad cuz these fish here go straight to the bottom. After about 5 attempts on getting the fish up it gave on last dive and gave up. Dip netted the fish like a pro. and hauled into the boat. On the digital it weighed in at 32.0 lbs of beautiful flatheadedness. Oh, and just before getting the weight Dip says "looks like it will go 32 lbs" go figure. Any how. That was it for the excitement. Pretty much sprinkled/rained and got colder after that and we only got dinked a few more times. 

It beat my personal best by 3 lbs. and puts me in the 30 lb category. I can't afford a digital so I gotta use the film up first and get it developed to cd and will post pics later. Also on that film is Dips pair of 25's he got a few trips ago.

Thanks dip for sharing the snag this time!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Billy

I think you an Dip is catching onto these flathead  

When you get them from a boat it is pretty much tug of war straight up and down. 

The question I have is that after waiting all year you seemed upset that you had to fish another 4 hours to hang a big flat. 3 of us went all summer one year and caught only 1 flathead.  

We all love the fight of them big fish but we all hate the long wait  

Congratulations on the flathead.

Dip I thought I told you how to knock em off with the net so your partner wouldn't suspect nothin


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i messed up when i anchored! i usually don't give him a good shot at the snag. billy gee dang near caught a line class record kayak!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I officially want to trade My sidekick Mellon FOR Whiz...Whiz catches bigger fish, and can also catch bait!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Story is good. Pictures will be worth a thousand words!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill that was a great catch, not many catfishermen left here to give you the big thumbs up!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah, forgot about the 3 yakkers that floated by. One (at about age 90)was within 4 ft. of the front of the boat. "ya catchin any?" as he approaches my limp line I get hit and the line tightens up right under the front of his yak. So, he pushes my line down with his oar/paddle "sorry" and goes on and my line briefly snaggs up on the bottome of his yak then comes free. You would think that they could go around the river side and not the shore side. ON their way back it was still the shore side but at least a little further away. And Jack, this time Dip got most of the bait. This little I got we didnt even need. 
I ain't complaining about waiting 4 hrs. to catch a nice fish. I was complaining waiting 4 hrs. to catch any fish. But that is what fishing is. Fish is fish, big fish is a bonus.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah well too bad that's probly the last trip of this season as gee-whiz is only allowed to fish on sundayz and upcoming sunday is my daughter's b-day party and the water was 56.8 degrees so i reckon da flattz are gonna be chillin


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

heck brodder, I gots one more day of vacation left. pick a day


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

sounds like a good time....Where were you fishing at?? I was fishing at the bar tonite LOL....won 30$ playin poker but that is nothing compared to a 30 plus Lb Flathead! NICE CATCH! :B :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Still time for Channel Cats though


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We need more details on this catch such as bait used, tackle used, day or night?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

wow, i cant imagine a 30 lb flat, my best is 15 and he was a heck of a fight !! did he come on gill ??? so thats where you were tonight catfish hunter ?? LOL so is there a magical temp that the flatties stop biting at ??? id like to get one more before winter hits. congrats on a new PB billy !!! dont the flatties have to eat all winter ??? shouldnt you be able to pick up a few in the DEEP holes in a river system ???


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

bait was a 2.5" mid-section of a 7" shad. At about 3:45 p.m. overcast and just about to rain. Maumee river. Gills never got bumped whole or cut. 7' Uglystick catfish rod, 6500c3 with 30 lb. mono main and 20lb mono leader. 3oz. of sinker and 8/0 gammy circle hook.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

finally the pic


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

think i reconize that spot! gonna have to fish it next year!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish mr whiz!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish, but on how earth did you get the boat into the middle of THE PAY LAKE! ?


----------

